# LCD and LED TV boards, MLCC



## andre1996 (Dec 23, 2022)

i have few questions as im fairly new in the area and im trying to enter in the e-scrap commerce but by going into not fully explored areas.

First, is it worth investing into buying LCD/LED TV Boards?

I'm mainly looking for MLCC capacitors as many of you may know about their content of palladium and silver.
Also, which type of electronic is the most dense in MLCC, that worth more buying considering that im looking for only mlcc?


----------



## eaglekeeper (Dec 23, 2022)

andre1996 said:


> i have few questions as im fairly new in the area and im trying to enter in the e-scrap commerce but by going into not fully explored areas.
> 
> First, is it worth investing into buying LCD/LED TV Boards?
> 
> ...



Not all MLCC's contain Pd, it's been discussed on the forum many, many times. If they are strongly magnetic then they are virtually worthless...maybe some silver, at best.


----------

